# Tip: reduce surface glare while trimming plants



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Maybe this is common practice in planted-tank-land but I feel like I made my own discovery...

Now that I have my light fixture on mounting brackets I do the tank maintenance with the fixture still over the tank, just pushed back from the middle. Great! I have light and can see what I'm doing while trimming. I discovered that when I trim plants in the back, I can't see very well because of the glare/reflection of the lights on the water surface. What I did was take about three feet of aluminum foil and wrap it loosely around the fixture and fold the ends together on top of the fixture. Perfect, nice and shaded where I want to work! I can easily slide the collar of foil left and right depending on where I need shade. I cut a slit in the foil so it fits over the electrical cords from the fixture too.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I was expecting the use of quality polarized sun glasses, my red green tip lol. I'd like to see this cover, I can't picture it....


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll take a picture then. Hang on.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

take 3-4 feet of foil (can take the heat)...







[/URL][/IMG]

wrap foil around fixture...







[/URL][/IMG]

As seen from underneath...







[/URL][/IMG]
note how the bulbs are shaded!








[/URL][/IMG]

and...there you go.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Great tip! My neck and arm is usually sore on trim day since I try to trim while looking through the front glass.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's actually pretty slick! Ill have to get the old man to try that one out, you can see right in. 

Double thanks for post and pictures!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

on my 6g spec i just take the light and put it next to the tank so its side lit and it works very nice, but for a light thats large and not as mobile thats a great idea


----------

